# Force feeding



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

So today I've force feed my rhinopias frondosa with silver side since it wasn't eating dead fish on a stick, really like live fish. I'm not sure if it's ideal but the fish ate it and did not reject it. Pretty awesome. I'm just so concerned for the fish to starve and really didn't have time to make another tank for feeder fish...and run my wallet down the drain.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Im curious how you force fed it? Did you literally shove the silver side into his mouth while restraining him.....


----------

